
1Password Is Coming to Linux - irontinkerer
https://www.zdnet.com/article/1password-is-coming-to-linux/
======
jermier
One thing I never got about _premium_ password managers is the question of: If
I stop paying for the subscription, do I still get to access my secrets? I
imagine there is still some grace period to backup your stored secrets, but I
still think PW managers should offer a free tier so that you can be assured
you will still be able to access your secrets, regardless of payment
obligations.

